

Tell HN: "Show HN: Show HN :" Caused HN to be filled with Show HNs - bloddyfool


======
samwillis
I suspect that it will drop off in a day or so. I think its just people taking
the opportunity to show of their creations while "show HN" has a high profile.

If not I'm sure they will tweak the ranking algorithm to get them to drop off
the home page a little more quickly. They would still be on the show page.
This is what already happens to some extent will all "self posts" (ask/show/no
url).

------
chm
I was going to ask a question:

Could "Show HN" be hidden from the front page and accessible through the
dedicated page only? Same for "Ask", and "Jobs"?

